# Light and shadows - my 58G tank



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

In my personal presentation thread I announced that along with the little 8G tank a larger 58G is on the way. Well, yesterday's photo session of this tank is ready, so I decided to show you the results. Some technical data: the tank dimensions are 47"/16/18; light 4x36w fluorescent (1 Osram Fluora, 2xPhlips TLD965, 1 Philips Aquarelle) 11 hours/day; Fluval Tronic 300w heater set for 25C, Tetratec EX700 external canister filter, pressurized CO2 Aquamedic system with Aquamedic pH controller set for 6,9 pH (KH=6), substrate Sera Floredepot, and some supplements of Sera Florenette A and Aquamedic Terrapur. Liquid ferts - Floreal Aquamedic or Tetra plant. 








The title suggest not only my intention regarding the aquascape - creating some light / shadow contrast, but also I still have some problems ("the shadows") with this tank - low nitrates (surprising but I couldn't find KNO3 here, despite the sophisticated ferts used above - the emerging market economy give us such problems... ) so I had some fuzz and BGA problems, now under control, but lower leaf of E. stellata still a little fuzzy. There are some stones and wood (but completely covered by Anubias nana) so their contribution to the aquascape is minor (only as a suport for plants). I don't know how I can improve this things, because more wood means less plants I hardly got from the local market. 
Here is an other detailed image from the right corner of the tank:







Thank you for any suggestion to improve this scape:wave:


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks good. What's the plants in your foreground- the green "creeper"? Post more to keep us updated ;-)


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

In the front left the carpet is made of Glossostigma elatinoides and in the right (more visible in the detailed photo) Hemianthus callitrichoides.


----------



## Wishful (Jun 8, 2006)

It's a beautiful tank. The only real deficiency I can see is some patchiness in the foreground plants.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd like to show you some new photos of this aquarium before starting a new scape of this tank in 2007 (I'd like to move further from this one with Dutch influences to a "Nature aquarium " type of aquascaping, but this will mean to discard a lot of species... ). As a whole there are not significant aquascape improvement, only some plants are much larger and 2-3 new species (Blyxa japonica, Lymnophilla hyppuroides, Echinodorus Aquartica). 
Here are the photos:









Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2007 with the best aquascapes here at APC!


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

That is a truly beautiful tank you got there! 
Good luck with the rescape, although I don't know how a tank can get better


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I've tried a total re-scape of the tank in the last 4 months , and this is for the moment the actual look of the aquarium....


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks very good... Though I'm not totally sure whether the Sword on the left really suits the scape...


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow this tank is brimming with healthy plants. From the HC to the macrandra. Serious thumbs up on how they are looking now. Placement of plants tho still needs some work. Esp in developing a midground. I am sure it wont be too difficult for you. Keep it up.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

it looks amazing and that red plant really shines man. cool tank.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

This has to be one of the healthiest looking tanks I've ever seen!! wow, what beautiful plants!


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you for the appreciations and constructive suggestions! These are some detail images from the same tank (the Eriocaulon setacem gave me some emotions in the beginning, but now it looks it starts up):


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

So clean and colorful! good job man..
Cheers!


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow you have a beautiful tank!


----------

